

Magic Wars (YC W09) Turns Your iPhone Into A Virtual Wand - echair
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/15/swish-and-flick-magic-wars-turns-your-iphone-into-a-virtual-wand/

======
jcromartie
I downloaded it and tried it, but the UI was way too "productivity app" and
not nearly immersive enough. It felt more like checking my Mail than dueling
wizards. I already deleted it. For the price, I can't say I wasted my money
though.

------
chaostheory
I think it's pretty cool; way better than any of the mafia wars clones

I do agree with jcromartie that the UI needs to be updated with some harry
potter look, but I think the core of the game is good - that's the main thing
that counts

------
sara
I agree the UI is a bit bland- but I'm not too hot on design. Glad you prefer
it to Mafia Wars though

(I'm the developer btw)

------
zach
Lightning bolt! Lightning bolt!

~~~
JabavuAdams
Um, that would be my app: iLightning. <http://www.shinyfish.com/ilightning>

~~~
jbenz
I'm surprised you're marketing it as a wizard thing. Maybe the audio should
use a gravelly voice to say: "Gooooood" or "Something something something
darksiiide. Something something something COMB-plete."

Also... this is a nitpick, but I must ask you to rethink the ComicSans font.
Just a suggestion.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Thanks for the suggestions. The app was originally inspired by the Youtube
Ogre battle video, which had a fantasy theme. I didn't want to get into any
issues with trademarks or ip, hence no SW theme.

Re: the font. Hmm. Well, there's a few other higher priority graphical updates
on my plate right now, but I'll keep that in mind. Can you suggest another
free font?

~~~
joepestro
For your website you'll want to pick something that users will be able to
display and have installed by default.

HN primarily uses Verdana. Google primarily uses Arial. 37signals uses a combo
of Helvetica (generic sans-serif if not present) and Georgia.

